# Vaughn, Vaughan, or Vonne as a girls name??



## daangconcepts

Before I found out were were having a girl I loved the idea of using Vaughn as a girls name. What do you all think of using Vaughn for a girls name or do you think its strickly male? 

After coming up with the idea of changing the spelling to Vonne to appear more femine the name seems to loose something to me...some how. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## amytrisha

I personally see it as a male name, but if you like it then use it :)


----------



## Butterball Ma

I like it. Like you, I think it loses something when you change the spelling. I like the spelling as-is.


----------



## JJKCB

to me:

Vaughn = V-aw-n
Vonne = v-on

I would assume Vonne is short for Yvonne... is that an option? then you can use vonne as a nick name

or you could use Vawn - like Fawn or Dawn with a V


----------



## bassdesire

If you like it pick it, but my opinion, since you asked, is a dont like. Sorry!

I agree that ppl might assume it is short for Yvonne or something like that.


----------



## jilliangordon

Not a fan... sorry


----------



## wannabemomy37

I actually really like this!! Vaughn I would pronounce as Vawn (like Dawn/Shawn). I also agree that changing the spelling really loses something in the name.

May I suggest Vaughna? 
 
I can see either on a child and a grown woman - I couldn't see this on a boy/man, honestly. Maybe I'm just weird like that??


----------



## daangconcepts

Thank you all for your opinions. It in my short list, but may go with something to honor my grandmother.


----------



## daneuse27

The reason I don't care for Vaughn (or any of the above spellings) is because its the name of a suburb of Toronto, where I'm from. Its an ok place, but not necessarily the name-your-child-after kind of place. So as a person's name, it sounds funny to me because of that association.

Having said that, I think Vonne makes a feminine and nicer spelling. If you love it, go for it :)


----------



## boobee

I'm not a huge fan, purely because i know a lot of guys with it as their surname! I think vonne changes the pronunciation and I would immediately think it was short for Yvonne. Saying that's it's your choice and your baby, if loads of people said they didn't like my name, it wouldn't change my mind ha ha :)


----------

